# I am pretty



## AROluvsJMP

FUCKING PISSED OFF RIGHT NOW! like i honestly am contemplating ever writing on here again because not only did you fuck up ally's life but now you fucked mine up so whoever you are you better not let me find out who you are because im done ! 


i just dont think i can write on here now that i know his family knows my stuff and can read it like its not fair this is supposed to be private so 
i love you girls and ill be here just prob not posting alot...

i just want to cry this is just so unfair!


----------



## missZOEEx

sorry - haven't been on in a while and im really confused.. whats going on?


----------



## krys

It's an invasion of your guys's privacy. I would hate for someone I know to see all my posts. I'm so sorry :/ you have some of us on Facebook, you can still talk to us there. I think I'm gonna go through the bnb girls I have on there and delete the ones that I don't know well.


----------



## vinteenage

missZOEEx said:


> sorry - haven't been on in a while and im really confused.. whats going on?

Someone's taking various private information from here and spreading it around to girls' families via Facebook.


----------



## JLFKJS

:saywhat:


Now whats going on?! You don't have to say but are you okay at least??


----------



## missZOEEx

oh gosh..


----------



## oOskittlesOo

What happened autumn?? :( :hugs:


----------



## amygwen

Why are people doing this??? :/


----------



## krys

Wait, how did they know that his parents didn't know you were TTC?? and how did they find his family on Facebook???


----------



## mariep

I am so sorry about whats happening. Yeah I would remove facebook links and such. I hope he doesn't lose his hockey career!!


----------



## vinteenage

krys said:


> Wait, how did they know that his parents didn't know you were TTC?? and how did they find his family on Facebook???

Its pretty easy if everyone's settings arent tight. Be friends with Aro, see the link to her OH, go to OH's profile, see who's listed as his mother, message her.

FBs made it a pain to change your settings and gives out wayyy too much info really quick.


----------



## SapphireCrush

Very sorry about the prick of a person that is doing this :( :hugs: I hope it doesn't interfere with anything.

Seriously, get a life, you! Stop being a trashy wrecker! D:


----------



## AROluvsJMP

Pretty much someone told OH bitch sister that i had a bnb and gave her my info and she now knows we were trying and is going to tell him evil parents who i dont speak to so i could care less but now they are going to take hockey away from him which just is going to devastate him and now they know my info so i dont want to post anything because now i feel like they are watching me at all times... and when we told them girls they acted as if i raped him and his mother had the nerve to tell my mom that "she already has a grandson (from the sister that found my bnb) and she just doesnt know if she can love this baby" then went on to say " you know when you see a baby at the mall and think its cute thats how i think ill feel about this baby" like seriously wow! i just dont know what to do this is like my fav place to be i love you girls and its so unfair


----------



## AROluvsJMP

His family didnt know we were ttc because they are weird
but my parents do.


----------



## AROluvsJMP

My mom is saying that this is happening and that they can read whatever they want eff them so i am feeling a little better!


----------



## LovingMommy10

Im sorry girl, i hope you girls figure it out before they do it again, I went through my friends and deleted a couple, just in case :hugs:


----------



## AROluvsJMP

yeah thanks :) my mom said that i am 18 and i am pregnant so they need to just stay out of my business and why do they care what i write about on here


----------



## oOskittlesOo

Seriously girl write down everyone from BnB that you are friends with on facebook and send it in a message to ally! It's GOT to be the same bitch with too much time on her hands!


----------



## AROluvsJMP

yeah okay i will !


----------



## oOskittlesOo

AROluvsJMP said:


> yeah okay i will !

This shit out of control! I'm sick of coming on to drama. Makes me want to go back through my posts where I've ranted and delete them!!


----------



## aidensxmomma

I agree with Skye. Like I said in Ally's post, it's no coincidence that this happened to both of you the same day. It's gotta be someone you're both friends with.


----------



## LovingMommy10

Everyone should hide there family, thats pretty easy to do.. You can even hide your friends some how. It wont do much but thats a start!


----------



## LovingMommy10

Skyebo said:


> AROluvsJMP said:
> 
> 
> yeah okay i will !
> 
> This shit out of control! I'm sick of coming on to drama. Makes me want to go back through my posts where I've ranted and delete them!!Click to expand...

Is there a way to delete them? Now i'm scared of all my rants.. lol


----------



## krys

When you guys figure out your mutual friends, will you tell us? So we can delete them. I don't want my MIL reading shit I've posted about her :(


----------



## AROluvsJMP

i think i know who it might be..... i am not friends with ally but i can see her friends and we only have 5 in common and one of them i just got a really bad feeling about from the beginning.. so idk im gonna message her about it


----------



## AROluvsJMP

idk is there a way to delete shit cause i totally want to lol


----------



## oOskittlesOo

If you go to your profile and go to "threads started by_____" you can edit what you wrote. I want to know who this bitch is!!


----------



## AriannasMama

This is sick. :nope:. I can't believe someone would invade our privacy like that. I have my FB private and don't have my family listed as my family anymore. This is supposed to be a safe haven and someone is messing that up for their own sick pleasure.


----------



## Chrissy7411

Wow this is getting out of control! :( 

I'm sooo sorry! If you figure out who it is, could you let us know somehow? :(


----------



## AROluvsJMP

yes!


----------



## HarlaHorse

This has gotten really bad, us girls come here for support. We come on here so we can share things with each other and be open, not so that our parents and MIL's can find out everything we've been saying.

Seriously, man up and tell us why your doing it.


----------



## HarlaHorse

I'm so sorry that this has happened Ally and Autumn, I hope we find out whose doing it :hugs:


----------



## AROluvsJMP

yeah same how do i message the admin lol


----------



## aidensxmomma

I think you would just have to find their profile and send a PM. I'm not sure who's all admin, though, so I can't point you in the right direction.


----------



## LovingMommy10

It says who the Admins are in the rules i thinnk...


----------



## AROluvsJMP

i sent them a message hopefully theyll help!


----------



## aidensxmomma

Did you give them the list of people you and Ally are both friends with so they can investigate those people first?


----------



## AROluvsJMP

shit no! i messaged ally first!


----------



## HarlaHorse

A piece of advice; check your settings on facebook. They might not have to be your friend to see your relatives and friends on there.


----------



## Wildfire81

I am sorry this is happening to you ladies. No offense to anybody, but I only keep people on Facebook that I know in person now, because of how easy it is for drama to get started. I do not even show up if you search for me, and I have disabled posting on my wall. I must be suffering from being tired of putting up with people's shit!


----------



## oOskittlesOo

I also deleted a lot of bnb girls I didn't talk to so if anyone notices i accidently deleted you Nd we do talk just PM me and I'll give you my facebook info.


----------



## HarlaHorse

Skyebo said:


> I also deleted a lot of bnb girls I didn't talk to so if anyone notices i accidently deleted you Nd we do talk just PM me and I'll give you my facebook info.

Skye, I inboxed you about something important :flower:


----------



## HollyMay

That's terrible. Crappy people.


----------



## AriannasMama

I've just deleted and blocked someone of suspect on BNB and here. PM me if you want details :flower:


----------



## we can't wait

Autumn, I commented to you on Ally's thread as well... but, wtf. Since when do we have to monitor what we say because of some sick assholes running around trying to cause drama in peoples' lives. :growlmad: I'm kind of worried about all the things I've said on here... I've ranted about DH's family on numerous occasions, and it's not like they're aware we TTC'ed :/ Luckily they're blocked from my fb and DH's, so I don't think they can be found. Ugh, I'm scared this is going to turn into some crazy witch hunt where none of us can trust each other, and especially not new people. :nope:


----------



## HarlaHorse

we can't wait said:


> Autumn, I commented to you on Ally's thread as well... but, wtf. Since when do we have to monitor what we say because of some sick assholes running around trying to cause drama in peoples' lives. :growlmad: I'm kind of worried about all the things I've said on here... I've ranted about DH's family on numerous occasions, and it's not like they're aware we TTC'ed :/ Luckily they're blocked from my fb and DH's, so I don't think they can be found. Ugh, I'm scared this is going to turn into some crazy witch hunt where none of us can trust each other, and especially not new people. :nope:

Kelly, I left you on my facebook. I'm very familiar with you and close, I'd like it to stay that way. :thumbup:

I'd also like a number of other girls on my facebook, so don't be afraid to inbox me if we talk :flower:


----------



## AROluvsJMP

yeah kelly i dont know and wow im sorry theres away you can delete stuff if you need too!


----------



## krys

AriannasMama said:


> I've just deleted and blocked someone of suspect on BNB and here. PM me if you want details :flower:

Will you PM me details? :flower:


----------



## AriannasMama

krys said:


> AriannasMama said:
> 
> 
> I've just deleted and blocked someone of suspect on BNB and here. PM me if you want details :flower:
> 
> Will you PM me details? :flower:Click to expand...

PMed you :flower:


----------



## HarlaHorse

Me and Skye have reported someone that we are almost certain did it :flower: don't stress.


----------



## AriannasMama

HarlaHorse said:


> Me and Skye have reported someone that we are almost certain did it :flower: don't stress.

Mee too! :dance:


----------



## HarlaHorse

AriannasMama said:


> HarlaHorse said:
> 
> 
> Me and Skye have reported someone that we are almost certain did it :flower: don't stress.
> 
> Mee too! :dance:Click to expand...

Hopefully we have caught them out, I hope they get what they deserve. Do you think that they could really get in trouble for it? Maybe we should speak to the mods about maybe making this website private? So that you can only read the posts if you have an account, and maybe make it one account per computer? :shrug: I don't know, I just wish these fuckheads would go find a fuckhead forum or something :dohh:


----------



## we can't wait

We've all suspected the same person, so I'm almost positive that has to be who it is. We had that thread a while back about this person, as well, if you remember? A lot of the ladies went through and deleted her then... but not everyone :(
I don't think the mods will make it private, because thats how the site gets so many new members: people googling pregnancy and ttc & then reading about others' situations and then they sign up. I do think it'd be nice if they would set the teen section to private, like the girly sanctuary. You have to request access in order to enter.


----------



## 112110

AriannasMama said:


> HarlaHorse said:
> 
> 
> Me and Skye have reported someone that we are almost certain did it :flower: don't stress.
> 
> Mee too! :dance:Click to expand...

Could you pm who you guys think it is. I have so many rants on here, I don't want people seeing that! :nope:


----------



## HarlaHorse

Have someone pm'ed you yet? ^


----------



## 112110

HarlaHorse said:


> Have someone pm'ed you yet? ^

Yes, Cari pm'ed me :flower:
Thank you guys, I had her on fb too! :nope:


----------



## missZOEEx

Im so sorry this is happening to you girls - but I saw Skye's post on facebook about who you think it might be. pretty sure I wasn't friends with her though. Is she still gonna be able to come on BnB? was anyone close friends with her?

**EDIT: uh oh.. I think I do have her actually - can someone please PM me to confirm before I block and delete her? just incase it's the wrong person...


----------



## oOskittlesOo

Zoee Thats who everyone thinks it must be.. Before you delete go through the pics and friends and really notice how obvious it kinda is.. Well to me atleast..


----------



## Hotbump

can someone pm me and tell me who they think it is so i can delete that person if i have them on fb plz?


----------



## oOskittlesOo

Hey Cindy if you go onto my facebook page it says on a wallpost whoe we think it is...


----------



## KellyJelly92

Can someone pm me who it is ?


----------



## x_ellen

fucking hell! first 'croc-o-diles' (is it ally?:flow:) and now this! its disgusting! i really don't believe someone would do that! its disgusting, its invasion of privicy! hope admin manage to find out who it is! ugghh! this is just getting worse and worse!!


----------



## kittycat18

The person in question who everyone suspects... does not surprise me in the slightest. No details on scan photograph, no real Facebook friends, all her Facebook friends who are apparently supposed to be her friends in real life are supposed to be teenagers but looked to be in their 30s or 40s, barely any photographs, no personal information... There was changes in her story and it was weird that every-time someone talked about fakes, she posted saying how disgusting it was and how she didn't think anyone was fake. Guilty Conscious.


----------



## Bexxx

Why would anyone even do that, jeez.
I'm sorry that's happened to you :(


----------



## Rachyroux

If someone thinks they know who this is, could they please message me!! I've also posted alot on here, even though I don't have facebook I still don't like thinking I could have someone like that on my friends list :| 

I remember my brother when he was 13, that someone stole his pictures and made up a profile and everything, but changed the name, it was really creepy. :S


----------



## HarlaHorse

kittycat18 said:


> The person in question who everyone suspects... does not surprise me in the slightest. No details on scan photograph, no real Facebook friends, all her Facebook friends who are apparently supposed to be her friends in real life are supposed to be teenagers but looked to be in their 30s or 40s, barely any photographs, no personal information... There was changes in her story and it was weird that every-time someone talked about fakes, she posted saying how disgusting it was and how she didn't think anyone was fake. Guilty Conscious.

Chloe, me and Skye suspected her straight away. Skye pm'ed me saying that she was the only mutual friend that they both had, then the name clicked to me straight away!


----------



## Kaisma

Wtf is happening... who does this??!!! seriously?? If someone knows I would like to have pm too :wacko: thats sick!! :(


----------



## Rachyroux

yep please pm me whenever you can (anyone who thinks they know) I'm getting a bit paranoid now!


----------



## daydreamerx

Rachyroux said:


> yep please pm me whenever you can (anyone who thinks they know) I'm getting a bit paranoid now!

me too please :baby:


----------



## missmayhem

really sorry you girls had to go through this, as if pregnancy isn;t hard enough...


----------



## Nervousmomtob

Can someone pm me too so I know who not to add on facebook. I only have a few girls off here on my facebook so I want to keep it where this creep isn't on there if I add more people


----------



## JLFKJS

Can someone PM me as well? I wanna know if my suspicion was right!


----------



## kittycat18

I have PM'd you all :flower:


----------



## Rachyroux

Thankyou :) :flow:


----------



## Lexilove

I seriously hope whoever is doing this gets caught! I'm glad I'm way cautious about facebook. Big :hugs:


----------



## Rachyroux

I'm glad I got rid of facebook if anything. I hope someone not only gets caught but actually one day, has a taste of their own medicine...Karma's a bitch. So is this person by the sounds of it.


----------



## kittycat18

Rachyroux said:


> I'm glad I got rid of facebook if anything. I hope someone not only gets caught but actually one day, *has a taste of their own medicine...Karma's a bitch.* So is this person by the sounds of it.

Very well said Rachy!! :thumbup: Karma is a bitch and anyone who does something as sick as this deserves a taste of their own medicine!!


----------



## Rachyroux

kittycat18 said:


> Rachyroux said:
> 
> 
> I'm glad I got rid of facebook if anything. I hope someone not only gets caught but actually one day, *has a taste of their own medicine...Karma's a bitch.* So is this person by the sounds of it.
> 
> Very well said Rachy!! :thumbup: Karma is a bitch and anyone who does something as sick as this deserves a taste of their own medicine!!Click to expand...

Totally agree, if not get back but worse times ten. And surely if you do something like this you have got ISSUES.. serious ones . And a lack of a life.


----------



## kittycat18

Rachyroux said:


> Totally agree, if not get back but worse times ten. And surely if you do something like this you have got ISSUES.. serious ones . And a lack of a life.

But I suppose that is why there are fakes, that they don't have a life of their own and are so desperate for an alternate reality :shrug:


----------



## Rachyroux

Exactly but in doing so can mess up other peoples lives. I seriously think these people have no idea what they can do to people! xx


----------



## amygwen

kittycat18 said:


> I have PM'd you all :flower:

Could you PM me tooo? I definitely want this person off FB


----------



## Chrissy7411

Can someone PM me??


----------



## kittycat18

Messaged you both :flow:


----------



## syntaxerror

Let me know?
I doubt I've got whoever on there; I don't think I've added too many (and really, not sure what anyone could tell my friends/family that they don't already know) but nice to keep track of things.


----------



## KellyJelly92

Do you know if they have an account on here?


----------



## JLFKJS

KellyJelly92 said:


> Do you know if they have an account on here?

They sure do. :nope:


----------



## Bexxx

Could someone PM me too?
I don't have anyone on BnB on my facebook, but I'm nosey :blush:


----------



## merakola

Can someone send me her actually facebook link:shrug:
Just want to make sure I dont have her as a friend ( and also to block her just in case:growlmad: )


----------



## AROluvsJMP

I pmed all the people who havent got pmed :)


----------



## Lexilove

I don't have anyone but again I'm curious :) sorry if that sounds wrong :/


----------



## Emily louise

I think i know the person but wil lsomeone message me the persons name or bnb name 
Kindley appreciated x


----------



## KellyJelly92

JLFKJS said:


> KellyJelly92 said:
> 
> 
> Do you know if they have an account on here?
> 
> They sure do. :nope:Click to expand...

:/ can you pm me the username please?


----------



## Leah_xx

^Kelly Pm me with it when you get it please


----------



## kittycat18

syntaxerror said:


> Let me know?
> I doubt I've got whoever on there; I don't think I've added too many (and really, not sure what anyone could tell my friends/family that they don't already know) but nice to keep track of things.

You do have her on Facebook Katie.


----------



## lilashwee

chloe can u message me on fb with her link and tell me what her bnb link is just incase she tries to add me on fb too :D x


----------



## Mei190

It would be nice for a PM so I know who not to add if it comes to it. 

Also, there has been some serious stuff going on around the Teen Preg/Parenting sections lately. It used to be completely different and normal... oh how things change in such a short amount of time.


----------



## Hell Bunny

I've only been here a few days and I have to say that all this troll stuff is a real worry. I've been looking for a parenting group where I can talk openly :(


----------



## Mei190

Hell Bunny said:


> I've only been here a few days and I have to say that all this troll stuff is a real worry. I've been looking for a parenting group where I can talk openly :(

For the most part it is usually fine here. However it is unfortunate that we do have to be slightly careful. Still a load of great girls here though :thumbup:


----------



## amyw044

Can someone pm me please as i have a few bnb friends on facebook x


----------



## Hell Bunny

Mei190 said:


> Hell Bunny said:
> 
> 
> I've only been here a few days and I have to say that all this troll stuff is a real worry. I've been looking for a parenting group where I can talk openly :(
> 
> For the most part it is usually fine here. However it is unfortunate that we do have to be slightly careful. Still a load of great girls here though :thumbup:Click to expand...

Good stuff. I said in the other thread about the troll that I've had baaaad forum karma before with a stalker from real life. I'm definately keeping BnB a secret!


----------



## Ablaski17

Can someone pm me it to


----------

